# Joey hits the beach



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Playing with a St. Poodle in the dog park before the beach





Playing with Luna a Dogo puppy









Checking out the water for the first time


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Whereabouts did you go? 
Neat photo's, he adored the water huh!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Stole this dogs ball! Joey can swim faster than Labs!



Thought he was going to catch the Pelicans





He loved this Dane


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Whereabouts did you go?
> Neat photo's, he adored the water huh!


Fort Desoto.


----------

